# Bunch Of Tools In One



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This is pretty interesting, not a heavy work station but a cool idea.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFnYRUyBQg4


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I can see a barker demonstrating that at the county fair----


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

My experience with combo tools has be that they are never as good as the individual tools. 

One of my first thoughts on it was what good is a 5 inch table saw.

I tried googling it and hit the Amazon reviews on it.
http://www.amazon.com/POWER8-Workshop-WS1-Workshop-Armored/product-reviews/B001FWXODC

They were about what I expected, if not worse.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

But what about the unserved market of woodworkers who live in tiny houses? 

Probably invented by a midget that REALLY wanted a Shopsmith.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

hope it comes with a re-package video to get it all back in that case!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

But wait, there's more---


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I was hoping for a bottle opener, a little disappointed!


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

That's pretty slick. Not cheap. It'd be great for someone in a tiny apartment or on a sailboat or RV.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Yodaman said:


> I was hoping for a bottle opener, a little disappointed!


You gotta buy a Leatherman to go with it.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

seriously though, wouldn't you rather half as many tools from a reputable tool company?


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I agree with @*Oso954* on this. It's like a pair of one-size-fits-all pants; they don't fit anyone very well!


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks to be one step up from Fisher Price :laughing:
Seriously, did you see how much the drill press vertical support flexed when he drilled an 1/8" hole in a thin piece of wood? I build model airplanes and think that those tools might work okay on balsa wood but not much else.


----------

